# Solved: Problem with Ethernet Controller Win 7 64 bit



## fritzleboo (Jun 5, 2008)

I am having some terrible time with a Toshiba.
I'm missing so many drivers and when I go to the Toshiba- Website and type in my Satellite P75-S5390 
I go to Download 32 bit Windows 7 and run into problems.
I can't get any of the driver ! exclamation points to go away?
I would just like to get on the internet and then have windows search for the drivers that are missing.

I tried the driver labeled tc000346200e and that didn't work for me.

Please find me a drive that will get my wifi going! I would really really apprecaite it.
Here is the link to toshiba's site. Click here
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Install the chipset driver "Intel Chipset SW Installation Utility (v9.2.0.1015; 10-15-2010; 4.67M)" first, then re-try the other drivers.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The "Downloads - Windows 7(64-bit) - Driver" section for the *Toshiba Satellite P755-S5390* lists multiple wireless device drivers, so we need to determine which one your laptop has and which other devices you're having issues with.

What are the names of the entries in the Device Manager that have a yellow *?* or *!* next to them?

---------------------------------------------------------

The title of your thread indicates your laptop is running Windows 7(64-bit), but you say you're downloading Windows 7(32-bit) drivers.

Besides the fact that you're apparently downloading the wrong drivers, do you actually know how to install them?

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fritzleboo (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm sorry it's 32 bit windows 7-
I simply click on the driver zip file and then install them. I work on Dell Mainly but the Dell system works when I click on a driver. These 'other devices' haven't moved. I just need to get online. 

I have downloaded the Chipset Driver and ran the program.
Nothing erased.

Here are the missing drivers:
Base System Device (there are three of these !)
Ethernet Controller
Network Controller
PCI Simple Communications Controller
Universal erial bus Controller
Unknown Device

Basically I would just like to get online. I can deal with the other missing drivers.
Thanks so much for helping me!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If your laptop is running Windows 7(32-bit), you need to select the "Downloads - Windows 7(32-bit) - Driver" section.

If the driver files are in ZIP format, you need to download and save each file in its own folder, then extract its contents into that folder.

There should then be a "setup.exe" file that you double-click to start the install process.

--------------------------------------------------------

Double-click

*Ethernet Controller

Network Controller*

to open their properties window, then click the "Details" tab, then select "Hardware Ids".

There should be one or more strings that have

*VEN_####&DEV_####*

as part of it.

Advise what the number and letters are that follow

*VEN_

DEV_*

Be careful not to make any typos.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fritzleboo (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you so much!
Ethernet Controller Properties:
Hardware Ids:
PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_FC301179&REV_05
PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_FC301179
PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&cc_020000
PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&CC_0200


----------



## fritzleboo (Jun 5, 2008)

Pci simple communications controller
pci\ven_8086&dev_1c3a&subsys_fc301179&rev_04
pci\ven_8086&dev_1c3a&subsys_fc301179
pci\ven_8086&dev_1c3a&cc_078000
pci\ven_8086&dev_1c3a&cc_0780


----------



## fritzleboo (Jun 5, 2008)

I found the Intel Wfi Link 100BGN driver
and then it installed. 
It no longer has the network ! 
However, at this point it is just a standard 5 bar mini icon on the bottom left hand corner and I can't get on any networks. 
When I press the radio icon on the top of the computer the wireless light turns on for about 2 seconds and then turns off automatically.
Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

fritzleboo said:


> Ethernet Controller Properties:
> Hardware Ids:
> PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_FC301179&REV_05
> PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_FC301179
> ...


*Chip Number: RTL8101E

Chip Description: Realtek 10/100/1000 PCI-E NIC Family*

http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads...d=7&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

This is the wired ethernet device.

Select the auto installation file - 6th one down the list.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fritzleboo (Jun 5, 2008)

You did it! How do you find where to get the driver from the device ID that I gave you!
You are the best flavallee!
You just might be a computer ninja!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

fritzleboo said:


> You did it! How do you find where to get the driver from the device ID that I gave you!


http://www.pcidatabase.com/

Glad you got it resolved.  :up:

---------------------------------------------------------


----------

